# Do you save your puppies milk teeth?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I saved one of Rangers top canines for what reason I don't know.

Does anyone save a few puppy teeth.

I think one is permanently in my ankle.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i probably would if we could ever find them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I saved one of Stark's, yes.

It's in his keepsake box along with other "puppy" items.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I saved one of Stark's, yes.
> 
> It's in his keepsake box along with other "puppy" items.


Oh wow great idea! I never thought of a keepsake box. Have to go shopping in the morning...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So far I have his:

- first collar (from the breeders)
- baby tooth
- first stuffie (toy)
- blanket from the breeder
- CD of all his baby photo's
- his obedience certificates
- his 1st place obedience ribbons and his trophey
- his prelim x-rays on DVD
- his vet records
- first rabie tag/license

I just add things as he gets older.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We have 4 teeth and........yucky yuck one stitch from when she was spayed. lol didn't know I had that till a little while ago.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol i never thought of a keepsake box... i think my husband would finally call me totally crazy for a doggie keepsake box. BUT!!! he did buy me a GSD fake Million dollar bill set. he does love me!!!! lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I saved one but no way am I calling it something as innocent sounding as "milk teeth" this thing is 100% pure land shark tooth


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll see if we can find one when Dutch starts losing them.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I saved one but no way am I calling it something as innocent sounding as "milk teeth" this thing is 100% pure land shark tooth


:rofl: I saved one and a brush full of her puppy fluff!  I also have her toy from the breeder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've saved 13 of Onyx's puppy teeth and have many of Karlo's. 
I remember reading an old German "proverb" that if you have a GSD's puppy tooth in your wallet you'll never want for money. I put one of Onyx's in mine and about 6 months later, my purse was stolen!

I have Onyx's lime green ID puppy collar from the breeder, it is soo tiny!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a couple of his baby teeth. I saved some stuff from Chief. I have a bit of Chiefy's fur. Wolfie wore Chiefy's puppy collar.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I saved some from my first GSD puppy and now I have some from Uschi.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i save as many as i can get! zero likes to chew them up and eat them, but i have a molar from both my pups. and their very first collars.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Dennq said:


> I think one is permanently in my ankle.


:rofl:

Don't save teeth but we saved Dakota's last collar and tags and they hang over the corner of her picture frame.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jane, Stark was LIME GREEN BOY!!!!

Haha... sorry, I thought that was cool.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I saved one of Skylars teeth, I have it in her memory box.
it was the only one i found, but i know she has lost more! and is still losing them, but i can't find them.


----------

